# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  звуковой файл Мр3 разбить по времени на равные кусочки

## Игорь 2005

Вопрос - У меня звуковой файл 90 минут Мр3 (фонограмма фильма), разбить его примерно весь на куски по 5 минут. Чем примерно?
Для чего это. У меня есть фонограмма фильма(много) которую я прослушиваю через автомагнитолу. Я  купил не дорого FM модулятор МР3 (на оптовке за 400 руб.). Я еду  в авто с место на место по работе. Останавливаю этот FM модулятор МР3  с флешкой 1ГБ, ставлю его на паузу. Делаю работу,  завожу в авто. Он как стоял в гнезде прикуривателя, так и стоит. Включаю автомагнитолу,  смотрю, а  он начинает работать  с начала этого звуковой файл 90 минут Мр3. А я уже  начало это слышал. Вот и хочу разбить  фонограмму звуковой файла 90 минут Мр3 ,чтоб повторы не были такими большими. Нашел по поиск слов-MP3 файл разбить на части  равные  по времени. Программу MP3 Splitter 3.0.0, но поскольку я её не купил. Она разбивает предложенный файл на три части.  Это мне не подходит. Посоветуйте, возможно, другие проги мне помогут. Где искать?

----------


## Kimmeriez

> Вопрос - У меня звуковой файл 90 минут Мр3 (фонограмма фильма), разбить его примерно весь на куски по 5 минут. Чем примерно?


А тебе надо автоматом? 90 минут, это не так долго, чтоб самому поделить к примеру саундфорджем (Sound Forge).

----------


## Игорь 2005

Надо автоматом, включил , поделил.

----------


## inox

разбиение mp3 файла

----------


## Игорь 2005

inox  , благодарю вас за этот совет. Выбор большой буду пробовать программы в этом хранилище софта и по другому  как понадобится. inox   еще раз спасибо, а столько времени прошло как создал тему и никто ничего не посоветовал.

----------

